
Inkscape 1.0 - Reventlov
https://inkscape.org/news/2020/05/04/introducing-inkscape-10/
======
rahimnathwani
Good thread from a few weeks ago, about 1.0RC:

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=22855357](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=22855357)

~~~
dang
An earlier thread about the same release is
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=21001969](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=21001969).

Edit: Obviously this is a fine project and fine news, and if anyone is
wondering why this isn't a big front-page thread, I've explained it in detail
here:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=23071428](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=23071428).

------
linsomniac
Congrats Inkscape Team! I don't use it enough to really be proficient in it,
but when I do need to do something with it I'm so grateful that it exists.
Mostly my use has been creating fliers for conferences, and making art for
feeding to the laser cutter at the Creatorspace,

~~~
Reventlov
All my scientific figures are done using inkscape, nowadays. I'm done trying
to use tikz for things, this is too much of a hassle.

------
agumonkey
I wonder if Adobe takes inspiration from them now :)

------
jayp1418
Congratulations team :)

